# Tandem Vacation Destination



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all,

My stoker and I are looking to plan an August vacation (couldn't do AORTA in May due to school schedule). Typically they revolve around riding our tandem. We live in CA and have been all over here, and last year we went up to Bend, Oregon. 

Now we have an S&S tandem, so that opens up a lot of options. We're looking for suggestions for a tandem-friendly destination. If it's within ~1000 miles or so of SoCal, we'd just drive there with the bike in the back of the truck. More than that and we can certainly fly, but I think we'd be limited to places where the trails are right out the door, 'cause once I assemble the bike on site, we probably won't be able to transport it.

I really like rolling singletrack. Bend, for instance, was a treat (aside from the mosquitos on some of the river trails). Not really interested in big rooty/rocky trails. Three to four good loops (up to 20 miles or so per) from one area would be awesome. Nice place to stay, things to do in "town." You know, the perfect mountain bike destination


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Winter Park Colorado is a lot of fun and tandem friendly (we ride there a fair bit). August is a great time of year up there too! Although I have never ridden the tandem there, Crested Butte Colorado is also home to some amazing mountain biking and I hear its good on a tandem. 

We could likely round up a few tandems and come out and play, depending on the dates.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If you find such places (swoopy singletrack, lots of it, and trails out the door), let me know That could be an AORTA destination!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> If you find such places (swoopy singletrack, lots of it, and trails out the door), let me know That could be an AORTA destination!


Santos, with the adjacent campground...

Seriously, I would look to the mid Atlantic or Northeast area for some killer locations, and yes there are some places with out the door riding.

You might consider hooking up with Larry and Brenda Isherwood, their group, The DOGS, are hitting Kingdom Trails which should be an excellent adventure.

PK


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

How about the Black Hills of South Dakota? We're tandem friendly, having everything from "swoopy singletrack" to one of the best rail trails in the country (the Mickelson trail) and everything in between. My son and I regularly rail the singletrack with our less well endowed friends (singles). Tons to see and do here, Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Devil's Tower (although that is WY). In addition, the Dakota Five-O is becoming one of the biggest races in the country! Sold out already with a 600 rider limit and it isn't for another 5 1/2 months!


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Julian for starting this. Maria and I were just talking about the same thing. We were thinking about Northern Arizona, Colorado, maybe Reno - Tahoe area. Our problem is a little different, we need something, other than riding, that our 4 year old would be interested in. And also since we tow a tag-a-long we need to be able to drive to the location as shipping a tandem and tag-a-long would be expensive.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Zibell, we found that with our son (now 5) the big thing is shorter trails with places to do stuff. Things like streams, lakes, and places to throw rocks did well. Also short "nature walks" during a ride. We also pack our singles when we can so that we can take turns doing short rides. There are many places that fit that description depending on the time of year you are looking at. ds mentioned Winter Park - that is still one of our favorite places to go. Lots of rides, most of which are smooth singletrack. Beautiful area with many outdoor options. Earlier (May) or later (Sep/Oct) Fruita, Grand Junction and Moab work well.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

We rode Sedona Az. on singles about 12 yrs ago and left from the campground which is near quite a few hotels...Beautiful spot, just don't remember if tandem friendly


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's replies so far. I fear Winter Park will be an issue due to elevation. We sit here in the thick air of 700ft ASL. It'd take a few days just to get acclimated to 9000+.

Team Fubar, do you have links to trail networks/maps? SD is two long days drive from CA, or a three hour flight.

Newest BIKE has a suggestion of Sun Valley, Idaho from "Chopper," who lives there. Looking at their trail maps and such, they don't have a lot from town, but a lot near by, so we'd need to take the truck to that one.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okayfine said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies so far. I fear Winter Park will be an issue due to elevation. We sit here in the thick air of 700ft ASL. It'd take a few days just to get acclimated to 9000+.


meh... oxygen is overrated. 

Come play in the mountains with us, the trails are amazing and theres TONS of riding from town. Its _only _a mile higher than Sun Valley...


----------

